# Mites? How to treat?



## pookycb (Feb 14, 2014)

I noticed scabs on my boy Ricky last night. 








I asked the breeder I got him from and she said that looks like mites, which is what I had thought as well. Now he is the only one of my 7 rats showing these scabs, but I know I need to treat everyone. He has 2 cage mates in one half of a DCN and upstairs neighbours in the top half of the DCN 4 girls.

This was the first time I noticed these scabs on him so I have no idea how long the mites have been active since no one else is showing symptoms and because of that I have no idea where they came from. I was using yesterdays news as litter. and they usually have fleece liners on their CN but its been a very brutal summer so I haven't had the fleece on for a while because I felt like the CN pans would be cooler. 

Now I know I need to treat this right away and I know revolution works but I've heard ivermectin also works. to take him in to the vet for an exam I feel is a waste of time and money if I already know its mites. The vet charges $80 just for an exam and then I'd need the revolution on top of the $80 and I'd need enough for 7 rats. 

The breeder told me where I can buy ivermectin a topical one. My question is should I just try the ivermectin first then? And how often would I treat the rats with it? I know I need to figure out the dose depending on the weight of the individual rat. I just want to make sure I don't under treat by only giving it once. what would you all suggest with the ivermectin, once a week for a certain number of weeks on all 7 rats? and then what about cage cleaning how more often does it need to be cleaned? old hammocks can they be washed and reused or should I just throw out everything and start fresh?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I mean, that looks like a pretty severe case of mites... Revolution is a one time application and is practically fool proof which is great for mites since they have a habit of coming back. The horse dewormer is more difficult since you have to re-treat and with how many rats you have, they could easily just re-infect one another if you aren't diligent enough with the applications. You do not really need to go in for an exam with Revolution since it treats all sorts of nasties so if you have a decent enough relationship with your vet you can just call and ask them for a prescription of it - this means the exam fee is wavered. Revolution would provide almost instant relief (couple of days). Either way, that does not look like a lot of fun so whatever you decide to do, try to do it soon.


----------



## pookycb (Feb 14, 2014)

The vet for our dogs does not treat rats but they know us very well, the rats haven't been to a rat vet and I don't know if that vet would just give me it. If my the vet for the dogs is willing to give us revolution how much would i need do you think?


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

An entire pack of kitten revolution treats a lot of rats. I am not sure exactly how much you will need, you would have to look that up. There is no harm in calling your dog vet up and asking if he would do it and how much you would need. It is a pretty simple prescription.


----------



## pookycb (Feb 14, 2014)

Thank you PawsandClaws!


----------



## pookycb (Feb 14, 2014)

My mum called the vet and asked if our dogs receive revolution. Her thought is that we could pick up an extra dose of the revolution when we get the dogs dose. we get our dogs doses month by month just because its more cost effective for us at this time. Our vet actually uses advantage plus - which they said is the same thing as revolution just which an extra ingredient that treats parasites. now i have 2 dogs one at 11lb and one at 6lb. how would i treat the rats with the stuff in the dosage size for my dogs?


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Topical liquid in 15 mg tubes of 0.25mL volume with a 60 mg/mL strength: mauve packaging labeled for use in kittens
Topical liquid in 45 mg tubes of 0.75mL volume with a 60 mg/mL strength: blue packaging labeled for use in cats.

*Caution: packaging for Dogs is not the same as cats and kittens. Dog dosages contain a higher potency of 120 mg/mL.

*According to the ratguide site. Aka you need kitten or cat strength.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Also just to add, I am pretty sure the extra ingredient in the dog strand of Advantage is toxic to rats. 

Advantage (orange label-4 pack) for cats/kittens 9 pounds and under. 
**Warning notice for pet rat owners*! K9 Advantix for Dogs (containing pymethrin), Advantage ll (containing pyriproxyfen) should not be used with rats due to increased toxicity. Check to ensure that the product you are purchasing is Advantage (orange label), containing only the ingredient imidacloprid, for cats/kittens 9 pounds and under.


----------



## pookycb (Feb 14, 2014)

I found this revolution online: 

Revolution Topical (Pink) - Puppies and Kittens under 5 lbs 15mg
3 TUBE(S) (selamectin)

should I just buy that?


----------



## pookycb (Feb 14, 2014)

i definitely don't want to give them anything toxic


----------



## SCinKC (Jun 22, 2014)

I also have a question on treating with advantage. My friend works for bayer animal health and gave me a ton of advantage however some is Advantage II which I see I can't use and the rest is the purple box for cats over 9 lbs. is there anyway to dilute it or give less? I don't want to take any chances of course but would love to use what I have. If I can't then so be it. Thanks!!!


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I use the second size up for larger cats, and this is the second time I've had to dose a second time... one month and the mites came back in force... I upped the dose pretty significantly.

The nice thing about revolution, and I don't know where I found it, but it has a very low toxicity level. In other words it takes a massive overdose to kill your rat, something like a factor of 100 or 1000 times the recommended dosage... Don't quote me on that, but I remember being really impressed. My rats free range the house and no doubt got reinfected from ranging around... so we're back to square one for month two.

But this stuff usually does work first try... The package I buy can do about six to ten treatments per tube. I seal it with electrical tape and keep it in the fridge so it doesn't evaporate. I use a syringe to drop the meds on the rats and try to get it on as much bare skin as possible... Not always easy with some rats.

Best luck.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm wondering what on earth the vet shot into Colby's neck.. Everything I've been reading mentions topical solutions for mites. Weird. But she is mite free now.. So.. I can't really argue with the results. I've got that "I'm way too new at this" feeling...again. I hope your rats feel better soon.  I would try to be helpful but I clearly have no idea what I'm doing.


----------

